# Client de messagerie ?



## kibaki (9 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
J’utilise mail avec 2 comptes sur iPhone 11 mais j’aurai aimer savoir quel client vous utiliser sur iPhone avec leurs avantages et inconvénients.
Là je teste Outlook mais il y a des critiques sur le net sur sa sécurité .
Merci pour vos réponses .


----------



## ericse (9 Avril 2021)

kibaki a dit:


> J’utilise mail avec 2 comptes sur iPhone 11 mais j’aurai aimer savoir quel client vous utiliser sur iPhone avec leurs avantages et inconvénients.


Bonjour,
J'utilise le client GMail pour les comptes GMail, et Apple Mail pour les autres.
Je teste Canary pour la partie chiffrement PGP, mais je ne suis pas encore convaincu de l'acheter à la fin de la période d'essai.



kibaki a dit:


> Là je teste Outlook mais il y a des critiques sur le net sur sa sécurité .


Faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit sur Internet, surtout si ça n'est pas argumenté


----------



## ze_random_bass (9 Avril 2021)

kibaki a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’utilise mail avec 2 comptes sur iPhone 11 mais j’aurai aimer savoir quel client vous utiliser sur iPhone avec leurs avantages et inconvénients.
> Là je teste Outlook mais il y a des critiques sur le net sur sa sécurité .
> Merci pour vos réponses .


Bonjour,

je n’ai jamais utilisé autre chose que Mail sur iPhone, l’intégration est parfaite dans iOS. J’ai même utilisé professionnellement Mail sur iPad Pro pendant le premier confinement de 2020 où j’étais en télétravail et ça fait très bien le job.

Pour la sécurité d’un mail, le principal outil de sécurité n’est pas le client utilisé mais l’utilisateur et les paramètres de ton compte mail. Tu peux utiliser n’importe client si 1/ le mot de passe de ton mail c’est 12345 2/ que tu rentres ce mail dans des sites quelconques et/ou douteux pour t’inscrire à un service et 3/ que tu cliques sur n’importe quel lien sans te demander d’où il vient ou en ne vérifiant pas l’adresse de l’expéditeur (ta banque qui te demande de confirmer tes code d’accès avec une adresse hotmail par exemple), tu as plus de chances d’avoir des problèmes de sécurité de ton mail.

Partant de ce constat, j’utilise le service mail d’iCloud simplement parce que mon compte Apple/iCloud est protégé par une authentification à deux facteurs et que les transits de mail sont chiffrés, services que ne proposait pas forcément proposé par tous les services de mail.

a+


----------



## Chris K (10 Avril 2021)

kibaki a dit:


> Là je teste Outlook mais il y a des critiques sur le net sur sa sécurité .



Comme le dit @ericse, les critiques doivent être argumentés. Sinon, il peut s’agir juste d’une opinion, voire même d’une intention de dénigrer une application purement et simplement.

D’ailleurs, le terme sécurité employé comme ça ne veut pas dire grand chose : la sécurité couvre un vaste domaine.
@ze_random_bass te donne un bon exemple.

L’application mail que j’utilise n’a pas accès à mon mot de passe principale de mes comptes e-mails, mais à mot de passe spécifiquement dédié à l’application que j’utilise (et que je peux révoquer à tout moment). C’est donc du côté serveur que je sécurise les accès.


----------



## ze_random_bass (10 Avril 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> (...) C’est donc du côté serveur que je sécurise les accès.


 
Bonjour,

pareil que Miguel (référence de boomer), d’où l’intérêt d’avoir un compte qui a une authentification à deux facteurs comme celui d’iCloud.

La « mauvaise » réputation d’Outlook peut venir d’Outlook Express, son ancêtre/clone léger disponible gratuitement sur Windows de 95 à XP, qui a donc été largement utilisé par rapport à d’autres clients de l’époque (Thunderbird sur PC notamment ou Outlook payant) et dont certaines faiblesses ont  été exploitées par des hackers (du moins c’est ce que me disaient mes potes informaticiens à l’époque ... j’en connaissais un qui ne laissait aucun mail sur Outlook express, il les effaçait systèmatiquement après lecture). Il faut dire qu’à l’époque (je crois) on utilisait plus le protocole POP qui télécharge complètement tes mails (et pièces jointes) directement sur ta machine.
Mais Google et gmail, entre autres, ont popularisé l’IMAP qui est utilisé par défaut sur pas mal de clients sur mobile, tablette et même PC, ce qui a changé la donne.

Après si de vrais informaticiens souhaitent me corriger, n’hésitez pas, j’ai peut-être dit des conneries.

a+


----------



## kibaki (13 Avril 2021)

Merci pour vos réponses ça me donne une vision pour sécuriser mes mails


----------



## hercut (4 Novembre 2021)

La plus grosse problématique des clients mail à l'heure actuel (et pas que les clients mail), c'est la confidentialité.
Certains font volontairement transiter tous vos mails par leurs serveurs à des fin commerciales.
Les clients mail ne sont pas les seuls à être problématiques, l'hébergeur est tout aussi important, toujours dans un souci de confidentialité.

Quand on parle de confidentialité, on ne s'arrête pas qu'à sa propre idée, on essaie de penser aux autres.
Parce qu’aujourd’hui, il ne s’agit plus uniquement de se protéger soi-même, mais *surtout de protéger les autres*.

Pour la question du client, malheureusement peu sont recommandables sur iOS.
J'aurais tendance à conseiller CanaryMail et AirMail (avec l'option de confidentialité activée).
Spark ne me semble pas recommandable, mais je n'ai jamais rien trouvé allant dans mon sens, il est plutôt bien plébiscite.

Personnellement, je recherche à avoir le même client sur macOS que sur iOS, CanaryMail et AirMail sont les deux seuls références actuelles à mon gout.
Et bien sur Mail la référence chez Apple qui fait très bien le travail, mais sans options avancées.


----------



## LaJague (5 Novembre 2021)

Il faut déjà voir ton fournisseur, ça change la donne !


----------

